# Ryanair Cabin Baggage - 1 Bag only?



## nod (23 Jun 2009)

We're flying to France later today with ryanair and I've noticed from their emails that they say strictly only 1 cabin bag will be allowed per person. Have you travelled lately with them and is this being enforced,in the past there wasn't a problem with bring a second smaller bag,we have 3 kids so a smaller back is almost essential!


----------



## Berni (23 Jun 2009)

I flew to Bristol with them recently. On the way out, they weren't really enforcing it. On the way back though they were very strict. One bag only, and it had to fit in the measuring rack thingie.


----------



## Cashstrapped (23 Jun 2009)

Berni said:


> I flew to Bristol with them recently. On the way out, they weren't really enforcing it. On the way back though they were very strict. One bag only, and it had to fit in the measuring rack thingie.



Same here, flew at weekend no problems out of Ireland coming back from Manchester very strict on weight and bag size, handbag had to be put into trolley case and then weighed.

However I did notice most children on board had little rucksacks so perhaps get one of the little ones to put one of these on the back.


----------



## Guest128 (23 Jun 2009)

This might be totally stupid but if the kids are flying I assume they have a seat so I assume you can give them a hand bag to carry each?


----------



## Hans (23 Jun 2009)

yes they are gone very strict even ladies hand bags now are considered your one piece of luggage and if you cant fit it into the bigger bag you are carrying they will make you check it in at a much greater cost.  It happened to a friend that bought perfume at airport she couldn't fit everything in to one bag so ended up having to check in a bag turned out to be an expensive flight.


----------



## samanthajane (23 Jun 2009)

I flew with them about 4-5 weeks back. They went around to everyone as we were waiting to board to say only 1 hand luggage only. This including a handbag. I was lucky that i was able to fit my handbag into my rucksack that i had. 

Another girl wasn't so lucky her handbag was like a rucksack. Only saving grace was she was with 2 other girls and they had to split everything in her bag between them, they only just managed. It was amusing to watch!! 

Are you giving the kids hand luggage as well? Stuff in as much as you can into their rucksacks as well.


----------



## nod (23 Jun 2009)

Thanks for replies guys
The 3 kids have 1 cabin bag each,their well used to travelling this way.
One of them is a diabetic and constantly needs a sugary drink,food,insulin,etc. with her so hopefully they wont be too strict on us having a small bag for her


----------



## samanthajane (23 Jun 2009)

It doesn't have to be a small bag, the kids are entitled to the same as you, if you have purchased them a seat of their own. 

Just stand behind the smallest kid with the bag so that he/she doesn't fall back with the weight of it haha


----------



## g1g (23 Jun 2009)

definitely enforced by ryanair staff.  I find the best thing to do is pack your handbag with magazine, water, phone etc in your main bag and when you get into cabin, just take out the handbag and put the main bag up. Once you're on, its not an issue.


----------



## Paulone (23 Jun 2009)

Agree with all the above - flew from Girona and saw that they were examining the hand luggage. Joke was that most of it was of the small suitcase variety and I ended up stuffing my two bottles of airport spirits into my shoulder bag to the point where it looked comically overloaded.

Baggage thing with Ryanair is starting to become a monumental pain and a vicious expense. With a frequent need to travel to family abroad, I'm looking into the concept of shipping things instead. Anyone had any experience of this?


----------



## Leper (24 Jun 2009)

And dont forget the cost = €30 per additional bag even a hand-bag.  And the brainwashed Ryanair staff must be on commission as they rigorously enforce the 'bag' law.


----------



## Shawady (24 Jun 2009)

http://www.independent.ie/business/...-to--put-their-own-bags-on-plane-1786778.html

According to this , we will be loading our own bags onto Ryanair planes soon.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (24 Jun 2009)

yup they are very strict.a guy would walk around before people get on the flight and check to make sure there bag is the right size and if it looks a little bigger then you have to put it in the cage to check it fits.all duty free and small hand bags have to be put into your hand luggage.i read a few weeks back(dont think it was ryan airtho)that a child didnt want to part with her teddy(put into parents hand luggage)so she wasnt able to get on the flight by carrying it  so the airline post it back to her home.


----------



## Black Sheep (24 Jun 2009)

Was in Milan last week and brought handbag plus cabin on board both ways, no questions asked. 
While waiting to board at Milan we were deafened by the announcement every 3 minutes. "One piece of cabin luggage only' but I actually forgot to transfer my handbag into my cabin bag and nothing happened.


----------



## onq (25 Jun 2009)

nod said:


> Thanks for replies guys
> The 3 kids have 1 cabin bag each,their well used to travelling this way.
> One of them is a diabetic and constantly needs a sugary drink,food,insulin,etc. with her so hopefully they wont be too strict on us having a small bag for her



Just make sure any bottles are under 100ml.

We had a 200mm bottle of suntan lotion taken from us - by security check, not Ryanair - mebbee I should have poured 100ml out and asked would that do...

<sheesh!>

My own fault BTW - we knew the regulations, but at the last minute I repacked the bags to get each one under 15Kg and I moved some stuff into my hand lugage where the 100ml limit applies.

Dunno why her nibs bought them in the first place - the stuff was a lot cheaper over there than here. Oh well...

ONQ


----------



## onq (25 Jun 2009)

samanthajane said:


> It doesn't have to be a small bag, the kids are entitled to the same as you, if you have purchased them a seat of their own.
> 
> Just stand behind the smallest kid with the bag so that he/she doesn't fall back with the weight of it haha



There's a 10Kg limit for the cabin luggage.

And yes, climbing the steps into the plane needs a little choreography.

ONQ


----------



## helllohello (25 Jun 2009)

anyone travel with aerlingus out of Belfast lately? are they as strict?


----------



## nod (2 Jul 2009)

Hi all,just back from France and our initial fears were well founded! Each child had a cabin bag but we had an extra very small bag for the diabetic child containing insulin,blood glucose meter an a sugary drink. Under no circuimstances would they allow the smaller bag even though we had a letter from our doctor stating she should be allowed to carry the above on board. 
We protested but to no avail and the arrogant "lady" just kept saying "its Ryanair,what do you expect". We stuffed the items somehow into one of the bags and immediately retreived them inside the plane.

Returned from Nantes this morning and had no problem with extra small bag,many people had 2 bags.


----------



## galleyslave (2 Jul 2009)

flew recently to girona - no hassle. flew from girona to hamburg - less hassle. flying from hamburg back to ireland... they weighed by baggage and made sure it fitted etc.. bottom line.. seems to depend on the airport but better safe than sorry


----------



## Sim Two (10 Jul 2009)

Travelled back with Ryanair from Faro this week.  While waiting to check in, I brought our 2 suitcases to a empty Thompson check-in and asked the guy there could I weigh the cases.  One of them was 14.8 kgs while the other was over the 15kg limit.  

I moved some clothes from the heavier case to the other one before we checked in.  When the 14.8kg case was eventually placed on the Ryanair scales, it only showed up at 14.2kgs even with the extra few items of clothes !!    

The combined weight of the cases came to 31.4 kgs but the check-in guy didn't bat an eye. Maybe he was coming to the end of his shift.


----------



## dereko1969 (10 Jul 2009)

came back from berlin last week and bag was put into ryanair contraption to see if it was within their 'legal' limits, it was thanks to me buying a new one the previous week, my normal bag which was never checked would have been too big


----------



## Sumatra (10 Jul 2009)

You'll find weight of the bag when empty will become more important these days. No point having an allowance of 6kg with say Aer Lingus if your bag already weights 2kg empty. Ryanair's allowance is more generous - 10 kg I think which for a family of 5 is 50kgs. Now family needs 50kg of cloths etc for a short holiday?


----------



## IsleOfMan (11 Jul 2009)

galleyslave said:


> flying from hamburg back to ireland... they weighed by baggage and made sure it fitted etc.. bottom line.. seems to depend on the airport but better safe than sorry


 
If it was the Ryanair Hamburg/Lubeck airport we also encountered gruff staff. Male security frisking female passengers also.


----------



## Marie (11 Jul 2009)

Though some posters seem to enjoy 'playing chicken' with Ryanair I don't recommend it.  As a frequent flyer with this airline my experience is that the individual who gets through with a piece of cabbin-baggage that is slightly larger than the 'frame', or over 10KG, or gets checked-in baggage through with anything over 15K, is the exception.  Ryanair are explicit about their terms of sale of their tickets and you risk missing your flight, or paying an additional very high surcharge on over-the-weight-limit luggage.

In the case of medical devices or equipment of any kind, the account of the poster whose child was diabetic does not ring true.  Most airlines - and I don't think Ryanair is an exception - allow transport of necessary medical equipment additional to the weight of ordinary luggage.  A friend of mine who suffers from sleep apnoia and heart-fibrillation and needs to take his CPAP machine when he travels has never - anywhere or with any airline - been required to include it in the allowed weights.  You should check on Ryanair's website.

The issue of maximum sizes of liquids - in cosmetics, drinks etc. - is nothing to do with Ryanair.  This is the current state of high alert in terms of security at airports and is operated by the relevant airport authority.  On a flight from Stanstead to Madrid a few weeks ago my sunscreen and after-sun treatment lotion were taken by the people on the scanner.  Whilst this was extremely inconvenient (I had got badly sun burned working on my allotment the previous few days) and expensive (about €40 worth of products were confiscated, and it subsequently cost me a further €30 to replace them when I reached Toledo as they were a necessary 'treatment') I have to own up to the responsibility being entirely my own.  The screen and lotion were in my washbag which was originally in my main - checked-in - case.  However it weighed in at slightly over 15KG and I hastily took out the wash-bag and put it into my hand-luggage instead.  Of course you can bring any amount of fluids by air so long as they are in secured checked-in luggage but NOT in cabin-baggage.

I have now purchased a gadget for weighing luggage so won't need to 'guesstimate' in future.  Rules is rules!!!


----------



## nod (18 Mar 2010)

*In the case of medical devices or equipment of any kind, the account of the poster whose child was diabetic does not ring true*

Just saw your post MARIE and I can assure you it was most definitely TRUE. The member off staff was extremely rude and would not hear any argument that the second bag was necessary as our child was diabetic, she kept repeating the mantra "Its ryanair,what do you expect!"


----------

